# Gulp Alive



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Must see for the keen Gulp user.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

They look very good indeed, anyone know how much longer untill they are released in Oz?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

They're just getting better and better!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

I wonder if we'll be able to mix a few different colours in the one bucket without spoiling them, it would be very handy for us yakkers if this will be possible.

Gotta be heaps better than the leaky pkt's they come in now too.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

From what I understand Funda, you will be able to mix different types and different colours all together in the same tub...

Should be awesome for us to be able to take a tub of favourites, and store together...


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great way to store gulps!
I like the idea of dipping it back in to get more smelly stuff on it!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the idea of it, but I'm unsure whether a tub full of liquid is what I really need out on the drink.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Another question would if you can put normal gulps in the same bucket if you don't want to go out and buy 5 different types 'Gulp Alive'. I can't imagine they would be cheap!


Mate, from what ive read the normal gulps can be placed in the Alice juice but other plastics such as squidgies, atomics etc. cant cos they are made of plasticol and will turn a milky white. Don't know, im not completely sold myself, sounds expensive and i dont really rate tubs over packets. One good thing is being able to mix different placcies in the same bucket without colour leaching. More info here http://www.ausbream.com.au/forum/topic. ... IC_ID=3774


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

u i e


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There's another one here...






They swim beautifully! You get a good shot in this vid


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Tim said:


> I like the idea of it, but I'm unsure whether a tub full of liquid is what I really need out on the drink.


......ermmm what are you thinking of doing with it, when out for a night on the drink?

I reckon a pkt of ciggies and some chips might be a better option


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

How can you not take your gulps out drinking, they're more addictive than crack.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

They do look the goods don't they 8) could get a bit messy in a yak though, one bad dump DOH there goes alot of juice while 50 gulps dry up in the sun 

Milt,


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm REALLY hoping the container fits snugly into the drink bottle holder in front of my seat on the Prowler. That would just be perfect!

If not, I wonder if you can pour the liquid and gulps into another container safely that does fit.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

FishinDan said:


> I wonder if you can pour the liquid and gulps into another container safely that does fit.


That's likely what I'll do assuming I fall prey to Berkley's marketing machine. a wide mouthed bottle that will fit in one of the drink bottle holders of my hobie seat would be perfect I reackon.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands onsome of those. I wonder if they will come in smaller buckets that might sit nicely in the drink holder on my Hobie


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Looks pretty practical to me - the oil seems to leak out of the packets when they are not kept upright, but the gulp alive looks like it might seal better - and should fit nicely into one of the drink holders on the Prowler!


----------

